# heritage meat rabbits?



## Sydney (Nov 19, 2010)

does a heritage meat rabbit breed taste different then the more common breeds like new zealand of Californias?


----------



## CrimsonRose (Nov 19, 2010)

as long as it's a domestic rabbit then they all should taste the same... I don't think any rabbits are breed for meat types (such as white and dark meat) but they do breed for meat to bone ratio... so heritage rabbits may have a higher bone mass and less meat on their bodies... also some may grow slower than the commercial type rabbits you mentioned...


----------



## mountainrabbits (Dec 30, 2010)

Sydney said:
			
		

> does a heritage meat rabbit breed taste different then the more common breeds like new zealand of Californias?


As far as I know they taste the same, there is a breeder down here in oregon that swears by them-her passion is heritage breed rabbits both for showing and for meat. She told me the best she had found was the Americans for personality and looks, and that for a more rapid growth in her meat fryers she crosses to a Californian or New Zealand every couple of generations and eats all the resulting fryers other than the occasional doe she keeps for breeding more meaties.


----------

